# Iridium Parts = Canyon Parts?



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2006)

Hi,

ich finde nirgendwo eine Webseite zu Iridum Parts. Ist das eine Marke von Canyon für selber verbaute Parts?

Ich wollte mich mal über den "Iridium Ultralight Riserbar" schlau machen, finde aber nirgendwo Infos.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## CES7 (21. April 2006)

Meines Wissens nach ist Iridium nur eine Handelsmarke von Canyon.
Hersteller dieser Parts soll Kalloy Uno sein. Canyon selbst hält sich bedeckt.

Website: http://www.kalloyuno.com/main.html
Direktlink Handlebars: http://www.kalloyuno.com/producthds-1.htm

Seit wann hat das XC7 einen Iridium Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2006)

Danke für die URL.

Ich stehe vor der Wahl vom L auf M umzusteigen (was ich nachdem ich heute nochmal durchgeforscht und auch einen sehr kompeteten Mitarbeiter an der Strippe hatte wohl auch tun werde). Dummerweise ist das XC7 in M aus, genau wie das XC8 und XC9, also wohl Downgrade auf XC6. Damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2006)

Interessiert dich das Gewicht, der Rise, die Breite oder was anderes an dem Lenker (besitze ein XC6 2006 an dem aber bereits ein FSA XC280 als Steuerrohr dient und der Iridium somit zur Vermessung zur Verfügung steht).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2006)

Kannst mir mal Gewicht+Breite und Rise durchgeben.
Wobei ich allerdings ziemlich sicher bin, das ich entweder bald was anderes drauf mache oder den Easton eines XC7 drauf machen lasse, wenn sie es machen und der Preis passt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2006)

280g, 620mm, 15mm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. April 2006)

Danke.


----------



## filiale (21. Dezember 2014)

Kennt jemand das Gewicht des Canyon

*Lenker* Iridium 720mm ?
*Vorbau* Iridium 80-100mm ?
*Sattelstütze* Iridium 350 - 400 mm ?

Danke.


----------



## napstarr (23. Dezember 2014)

Leichenschänder! 
Der Thread ist 8,5 (!!) Jahre alt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich find's gut. So habe ich einige meiner ersten Posts hier wieder serviert bekommen.


----------



## filiale (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Thread ist alt, weiß ich doch, aber ich mag es nicht wenn ständig zum gleichen Thema persönliche Threads eröffnet werden. Dann wirds noch unübersichtlicher.

Also wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ste2014 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann dir nur bedingt helfen.
Am Spectral 7.9 sind Iridium 3-5 verbaut.
Lenker 740 mm wiegt ~280 g.
Vorbau 70 mm wiegt  ~110 g.


----------



## derbikeradler (24. Dezember 2014)

danke fürs wiegen, dann brauch ich meine Teile nicht demontieren, hatte mich interessiert, was die Canyonteile an Gewicht haben.

Geht eigentlich, da gibts weitaus hässlichere und schwerere und instabilere Teile auf dem Markt


----------

